# OMG yesterday BFP today BFN. HELP



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Nooooooo.

I got my first ever BFP yesterday morning on a digital.  I used another digital from the same pack this morning and it is a BFN  

What on earth is going on?  Yesterday I tested on getting up, so first wee of the day, and today I tested after a couple of coffees.  I would still be pregnant today though wouldn't I?

I can't believe it, it's like my heart has been wrenched out.  I am day 13 after a 3 day transfer today.

Please someone help


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Just spoke to a nurse at the clinic.  May be wee was too weak but could also be a very bad sign  

How cruel can life possibly be


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

You poor thing. One of those digital tests could have been faulty (unfortunately it happens sometimes). If you can I would suggest you get a different test - First Response are good and quite sensitive (more so than digital ones). Don't wee for at least four hours and limit your fluid intake during that time, then take another test. I would usually suggest waiting until tomorrow morning but I doubt you'd be able to do that. I know I couldn't. Did the nurse suggest a beta blood test?

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you Puglover, I think that  you may be right, I want to wait but I don't know whether I can.

The clinic did suggest a blood test but they are over 5 hours away from where we live and getting there will just add so much more stress.  I don't think that I can go all of that way and hear bad news. 

I went to my NHS doctor yesterday and he said that they don't do blood tests and that I am firmly under the care of my clinic until it's time to see a midwife and not in the care of the NHS  

I am thinking that a false positive was more likely than a false negative now.  The rug has truly been swept from under me.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

statistically the false negative is more likely than the false positive. Not trying to get your hopes up or anything (could still be a chemical pregnancy) but generally it is that way around. you have to wait though, it's the only way... pretend you haven't tested at all yet and just try again in a couple of days. At the moment, you know nothing, since you have had both yes and no answers, which doesn't tell you anything.


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

You can't get a false positive so 2nd test may have been faulty but could also be a chemical pregnancy and your levels have started to drop.  You could wait it out and test again next couple of days or go for blood test then you will know exactly what's happening x

Best of luck, really hope it was just a dodgy test x


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry to contradict but you can get a false positive with a digital test if it's faulty. This happened to a friend of mine literally last week. However, goldbunny is right that false negatives are far far more likely than false positives (the latter hardly ever happens). Hopefully in this case Molly your wee was just a bit too diluted with the second test. All the best for your next test. xx


----------



## cookiesancake (Oct 21, 2013)

Molly99 thats really mean of your Gp, they should know how stressful ivf is. I asked my Gp to give me a paper for the hcg test last time because I was being wrenched to pieces with not knowing but I've involved him in what I'm doing from the beginning so maybe that's why he's been really helpful. Maybe you can try a different doctor at your practise who will be more sympathetic, it's an awful situation to be in. You wouldn't get tbe result for about 5 days though, but still it will answer some what if's if this cycle doesn't end well. I really hope things turn around for you


----------

